# Hello From Florida



## gunnie (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello! I am pretty new to planted aquariums and aquaria in general. I've only been into fish for about 2 years, and all my tanks are low light. I'm not really interested into getting into the high tech tanks right now, but sure love the looks of real plants in a tank. My home base is FishGeeks, and I am a forums junkie, so you have or will probably see a lot around the fish forums. I hope to be able to learn stuff here, and hope to contribute as well! :wink:


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 

For planted aquaria, you're in the right place


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcom! There is TONS of stuff to learn here on APC! This is the best forum around for plant junkies


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OH,OH, a Seminole!!  Welcome Gunnie, from a Gator fan!  But, seriously, this is a great site with great folks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Gunnie, nice to see you over here.  

You've come to a great place to learn all the ropes of a planted tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome Gunnie


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi gunnie


----------

